# ugly lights



## j4mie (Apr 1, 2003)

anybody know if you can get focused beam headlights for the s13 all i have found are regular yellow and hallogen but i want focused blue

also where can you find clear corners......i can find everything for this car but the damn lights.....


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

www.clearcorners.com
should have everything you're looking for..


----------



## Slo_240 (Jan 1, 2004)

Clearcorners is expensive as hell.....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

only rice is cheap.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

and it sounds like the person who started this thread is going for rice...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

if you think clearcorners is expensive..

www.ebay.com
www.google.com


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ebay.com (where the ricers go)
google.com (where the newbs should go)


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

hey fool! i just bought a few things and sold a few things on ebay...

you callin me rice!?!?









but yes, the newbs do require google...


----------



## j4mie (Apr 1, 2003)

i tried google and shit first and found all kinds of lights but none of them would fit the 240. 

not rice......................clear corners=i hate yellow


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

BlueBOB said:


> hey fool! i just bought a few things and sold a few things on ebay...
> 
> you callin me rice!?!?
> 
> ...


 iono buying some performance parts... such as engines


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> ebay.com (where the ricers go)






















I fail to see the rice


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

didn't you get ur engine from night?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

hes talkin bout the IC


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> didn't you get ur engine from night?


yes and no. I got it through him but not from him. And yes, the IC is what willis is talkin about.


----------



## Mini_GTR (Nov 10, 2003)

I made my own clear bumper lights for my 89. $5 and you cant even tell that i made them.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i know that bumping240sx made his onw clear turnsignals


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Yeah I made my own turn signals. Bought a sheet of those kitchen light covers, cut 2 pieces the same size and shape of my bumper lights, smoothed out the edges, then screwed them in. Made them 2 ply each side to make it a little tougher. One of the best $5 i've ever spent.


----------

